# Sad day, Frosty



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 25, 2009)

I was out doing chores this morning and walked into the back barn to find Peanut's rabbit, Frosty dead. I was so stunned all I could do at first was stand there. Then I wacked the cat, picked her up and headed through the main barn to their pen to check on Sandy. Sandy was fine and in the pen. The gate was shut and latched. Frosty had broke out. When the girls get up we will tell them--Not going to be a happy scene.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 25, 2009)

Awwww.... So sorry for Frosty!  I know what it's like to wake up in the morning and find that there's a dead beloved pet.     for your little ones, Kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 25, 2009)

thank you.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 25, 2009)

kitty i truelly do feel for you having to tell the girls.as i know it wont be easy.thats very sad news.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you. They were both sad but, have taken it well.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 25, 2009)

yall will have to get them another rabbit.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 25, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yall will have to get them another rabbit.


We'll see what they decide.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 25, 2009)

The vicissitudes of farm life.  It doesn't make it any easier though. Give the girls extra hugs from all of us.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 25, 2009)

I will. Most of the time the cats don't bother domesticated rabbits. And it's not like he was starved. There was food in the dish. The girls understand the life and death cycle and the fact that cats are prediators but, like you said it doesn't make it any easier. Especially, when both the cat and rabbit are pets.

I revamped where she had gotten out so hopefully Sandy can't.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 28, 2009)

DH has told Peanut she can have another rabbit. What do you guys think the chances are of Sandy accepting another doe? I know we would have to do the introduction thing and not just through a new one in right away.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 28, 2009)

ive never messed with rabbits.so i dont know how long youd have to pen peanuts rabbit away from sandy.glad miss peanut is gonna get another rabbit.


----------

